# 7 Pompanos, One 18" Leading the Pack!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

My youngest son and I got a chance to go fishing again on Saturday. Couldn't wait to get to the beach early, especially with all of the rain that was predicted for the afternoon. Lines baited up with shrimp and in the water around 8:30 AM. While anticipating the first strike, we had enough time to dig for sand fleas. After the first 35 scoops we had 4 sand fleas. Not a very good search and find ratio. The first strike finally came about an hour later. The reward was a nice 18" pompano. That seemed to be the trend for us today - 1 pompano every hour, except for the last three, and they all came within one hour. Caught a nice size stingray, about 30". Just got him to the beach and my leader broke. Thank goodness no catfish to be had. Had our good friend HG show up, so we got our limit for two of us and one for HG for a total of 7. Made it off the beach before the storm hit. Great day in all. Thanks JC for a wonderful day of fishing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish that I hadn't let the mullet tossing crowd scare me away today ! Nice bunch of fish !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job brother!!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

how far do i need to cast?thanks.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

specktackler57 said:


> how far do i need to cast?thanks.


If you are fishing with multiple rods, one needs to be in close, another one needs the be a little farther out and the last one needs to be as far as you can throw it. 

Thanks....Keep on fishin.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow what a great day. I really wanted to fish this weekend but I had to surf instead. Oh well. Saw plenty of silver flashes in the surf too so I knew they were thick. Glad you got on em.


----------



## larmar65 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice catch, wish I had been there


----------

